
Google’s Quantum AI Lab announces new ‘Bristlecone’ quantum processor - electriclove
https://9to5google.com/2018/03/05/google-quantum-ai-lab-bristlecone-processor/
======
mtgx
Source:

[https://research.googleblog.com/2018/03/a-preview-of-
bristle...](https://research.googleblog.com/2018/03/a-preview-of-bristlecone-
googles-new.html)

